

ShowHN: Automatically re-compose your pictures using computer vision - ibuildthings
http://sight.io
Though seemly a simple task, composing good photographs are often tedious and painful. Insight automatically composes the photographs you have already shot with a pre-defined aspect ratio using a set of computer vision algorithms.  
The core of Insight is these algorithms. They try to find the most visually pleasing region inside photographs.&#60;p&#62;We will be releasing a public API very soon. In the mean while please do play around with demo. Your feedback is extremely important for me! Specifically I would like to know your thoughts on:&#60;p&#62;* Is there a need for such services. 
* The performance of the algorithm The algorithm itself is undergoing active revisioning. Both positive and negative feedback about the suggestions give by the algorithm will be very much appreciated.
* Please drop me a line in case you are interested to beta-test the API.
======
sherm8n
This is awesome. I had to crop user generated photos for thumbnails in a photo
gallery and a lot of times it would miss human faces. Does this guarantee it
won't happen?

~~~
ibuildthings
Yes, in most cases the algorithm will ensure that the face is included.
However, there are a few instances ( for example, if the face is blurred, or
is in a weird pose ) when it will miss it.

------
yoda42
It would be great if a user could mark some important points in the image. The
algorithm could then ensure that these are included prominently in the
resulting crop.

~~~
ibuildthings
Yes, this is a very good idea, and a very simple constraint to incorporate. I
will include this.

